# Water in Farmall Super H Differential



## smaxwell (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello!
I have no choice but to store my Farmall Super H outside right now, and the differential keeps accumulating enough rain water to cause the gears to freeze up whenever temperatures drop below freezing. The only way the tractor will run is with the clutch pushed in. Releasing the clutch – even in neutral – stops the engine dead until temperatures rise above freezing again.

I drain the water from the back of the differential (at least a couple of pints), but a year later another couple of pints has accumulated in the differential. I suspect the rain water is coming in through bolts in the top of the transmission casing, or perhaps where the shift lever exits the casing. How can I keep the water out until I get a drive shed built? This is definitely not just condensation at work.

Thanks very much for your help and wisdom!

Steve


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Steve.
Can you cover w/tarp,or make make shift boot/cover for shifter,also clean bolts and area real good and silcon until repairs can be made.


----------

